# Bruce Lee's Fantastic Comeback -or- New Bruce Lee movie...??



## Keil Randor (Nov 16, 2001)

Interesting tidbit...I'm quoting from the site

"Using computer graphics technology, a South Korean filmmaker is making a $50 million movie that will be the first to feature a long-dead star in a leading role. Chul Shin, a producer of 15 Korean-language films, said he is developing software that will fool audiences into believing they're seeing Bruce Lee in the flesh. "

http://www.wired.com/news/digiwood/0,1412,48449,00.html

Comments?  Personally, I think this bodes poorly on the movie industry as a whole...


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 8, 2001)

you have got to be kidding?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2001)

Nope...looks legit.  Wireds got the story, saw it mentioned on SciFi.com and Slashdot.org also.  Sounds interesting, but still...it just feels, I dunno...wrong?

:asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

I don't like it at all it seems a sad way to make money. A computer gereated image of Bruce just isn't the same.


----------



## IFAJKD (Jan 18, 2002)

As distasteful as it is.....It's proof that people won't let Bruce rest. what a tribute after all these years huh


----------



## Jason Chambers (Jan 18, 2002)

Well guys, Linda Caldwell, Bruce (Patron Saint of Self Defense) Lee's wife gave this dude her approval to go ahead with production.

Does that mean she has had a dip in her own morality?

:soapbox:


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

It's not a question of morality for me. It's not going to have that Bruce Lee touch or creativity, it's going to be someone else trying to imitate Bruce.


----------



## Jason Chambers (Jan 18, 2002)

Well you all know how Game Of Death came out... :erg:


----------

